# NT



## dihsmaj (Jul 5, 2011)

How does herping go in Darwin in late September - early October?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it goes. Best time of year if you don't like heat too much.  Not the best for reptiles but I found a decent amount about that time of year when I went up.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah okay, thanks Geck. Could you give me any idea of what species I would find up there?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 6, 2011)

Found a bunch of Diporiphora bilineata in the Katherine and Kakadu areas, headtorching saw heaps of Gehyra australis, some Gehyra nana, Oedura marmorata, Black-headed Python, Water Python, Burtons Legless, Childrens Python, saw a Chelesonia brunnea but that was closer to WA I think, S.ciliaris, Green Tree Snakes (Gold ones  ), Brown Trees (Night Tiger of course), go out to Fogg dam and we saw Chelodonia rugosa crossing the roads as well as that thats a place we saw a bunch of the other things, skinks of many kinds, Heteronotia bynoei, and Heteronotia I have forgotten if it was planiceps or the other one, whichever is in that range. Most of these were in either Kakadu or Litcfield or at Fogg Dam. Between Kakadu adn Litchfield we saw a Varanus baritji which was my favourite of the trip. Sorry for the unordered list just was writing them as they cam to mind.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you serious? That's the start of the build up, hideously hot and muggy!

That time of year goes alright at night, day time you wont find much.



GeckPhotographer said:


> Well it goes. Best time of year if you don't like heat too much.  Not the best for reptiles but I found a decent amount about that time of year when I went up.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm was not at all hot and muggy when we were up there about then, maybe it was a lat build up back in 2008?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 6, 2011)

It definately gets worse but most fair skinned southerners tend to stay away.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 6, 2011)

> It definately gets worse but most fair skinned southerners tend to stay away.



Guess I must fit into the odballs who have spent their whole life wanting to be in Darwin for the wet season.  Of course I would probably get hit pretty bad by the weather but I'd get used to it.... eventually. Always wanted to move to Darwin, going there in 2008 just made me want to move there more.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 6, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> most *fair skinned* southerners tend to stay away.


Gotta tell my mum to stay away then.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 6, 2011)

I lived in pine creek for a while years ago, and all I remember of that time of year was the stinking heat and humidity, and the party we had when the first rain came!


----------

